# **** hound paralysis



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my black lab may have **** hound paralysis. Five days ago his front right leg would not support him and he was walking very stiffly. I let him spend the night inside and by the next morning he could not get up. By that time he couldn't move his back right leg. We took him to the vet on Friday morning and that's where he is right now. The vet doesn't know what is wrong with him. He says it is neurologic, but that is all he says. He did xrays, but they showed nothing out of the ordinary, other than he has been shot a couple of times. (Our dog came to us as a stray; we don't know anything about his life before he came to live with us so that must be when this happened) He is coming home tomorrow, probably. We are going to take him to another vet to get a second opinion.

Have any of y'all ever had a dog with **** hound paralysis? Has anyone or is anyone currently taking care of a dog with paralysis? If so can you give me some advice? I have visited several websites with information, but I think it's always good to talk to someone who is a source. 

Thanks for your help!
Pamela


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, if the dog has been shot...the question I have is were the bullets a "through and through" or were they removed? How long ago did this happen? It could be possible that if the bullets were removed they may have fragmented and left a fragment close to the spine? Where was the dog hit? Sometimes foreign objects migrate...and sometimes a long way (I stepped on a sewing needle as a small child [it broke off] and when I was a teenager it had migrated and festered out near my hipbone)...that might be an idea if it's been all of a sudden.
I imagine the vet would have seen this on an X-ray...but you never know, it doesn't take a large fragment to mess the world up.
Also how old is the dog? Could age be a factor?

I've taken care of a few dogs with paralysis...I can't say I had a good outcome with any of them. One was due to a stroke (we put her down 2 days later) another seemed to happen over night...also had to be put down. So I don't have any "good" advice for you - I just hope it's nothing that serious. If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to share what we did etc.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

The first thing that popped into my mind was Lyme Disease. Two of my three dogs have had it (I've had it). The lethargic and lameness are typical of the disease. Does the dog have a temperature? This is also a symptom

If you have a white tail deer population in your area, Lyme is an issue, and lots of vets (and human doctors) don't recognize it. My latest encounter was mis diagnosed (vet I had said it was a brain tumor, I fired her), but turned out to be Lyme.

Anela


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

No experience w/**** hound paralysys, but I'd definitely want my dog tested for all the Tick Diseases...specifically Ehrlichia and Lyme. Most of the tick diseases go overlooked/misdiagnosed by vets...and it's a shame. They are pretty prevalent in lots of areas of the country.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tick Bourne Disease is very underdiagnosed IMO and comes with a Laundry List of symptoms that can be attributed to many other diseases. I have 6 and All have tested positive. It's important to not only have the snap test but insist on a Titer being done as all my dogs were negative on the snap but pos. on the titer. TBD most likely WILL kill your dog if it's not treated. Be very careful with this disease.


----------



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks so much for your replies. They were very helpful. The vet tested for lyme and erlichiosis (I know I didn't spell that correctly) and it was neither. Right not Bubba Dawg is on a broad spectrum antibiotic and ibuprofen for dogs. I have noticed that his pupils have been very dilated. I wonder if that is a side effect of the steroids he got at the vet's? Tonight he had a bad round of very heavy panting which lasted for about and hour and 30 minutes. At first I thought he needed to void (he gets nervous cause he knows he shouldn't go in the house and I also thinks it embarasses him since he can't get up). Anyway I stayed with him in case he needed to be cleaned up, but he never went. Finally the 'spell' passed and he seemed calmer

The vet said that if he wasn't better in 2 weeks he could recommend a neurologist in Memphis. I'm going to call the vet on Monday and see if we can get an appointment. He's been down with this 2 weeks this Thursday.

Thanks again for your replies. I really appreciated everyone caring so much. Bubba Dawg thanks you, too! He's the best!

Pamela


----------



## Junipurr (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello...my mother's poodle is going through another bout of **** dog paralysis. This is her second time and they live in the middle of St Pete, Fl., go figure. Vets can't be absolutely sure but since this has happened before with good results she knows what the outcome is going to be. The first time she had this 5 years ago her legs became stiff until slowly she lost the ability to sustain her body. Not really paralyzed even though they appear that way. Just very weak and in no pain. It took a total of 6 weeks for her to come out of it and without any lasting symptoms until 3 weeks ago. Just make sure that the dogs muscle do not atrophy while sitting around. Massage, move her position, sit her on cushions, and the biggest thing my mother does is water therapy. Her dog can move in the water but not out. Make sure she getting lots of fiber because it's more difficult for them the go to the bathroom, and you may want to get diapers. I have a dog with chronic tick fever and this doesn't sound like that. If you have anymore questions let me know but this will be a long ride and even more difficult when you have a large dog. There are a couple of dogs in the area my mother lives that had this disease. A man was about to put his dog down because no one knew what he had until he fatefully ran into my mother. So good luck because there's is nothing Vets can do you just have to wait it out.
Junipurr


----------



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Junipurr,

Vet doesn't think Bubba has **** hound paralysis; he still can move and use his left front and back legs. Also, it came on very suddenly, not slowly like your mom's poodle. He does seem to be getting worse in that he can't seem to use either of his back legs. I don't think the paralysis is spreading, but maybe his left back leg is strained from using it too much.

Thanks for your help. Any information is welcome.

Pamela


----------



## Junipurr (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Pamela,
Moms poodle was slow to come down with it the first time but this time she said it was much quicker. A little shaky for a couple of days and then she couldn't use 1 leg and then the other back leg and still used the fronts until a week later. But she can still move as well just not able to support her weight and can still wag her tail. I hope your dogs problem is not neurological and its just a crazy virus that no one can detect for now. The only way for them to tell for sure is with very expensive neurological tests. As for the spreading some dogs only experience paralysis in back legs or alternate 1 back 1 front. My moms dog only experienced back legs the first time.....all 4 this time. Like I said it's not really paralysis they are just too weak to support their body. If it is **** dog paralysis it can take up to 4 months for them to come out of it. Whatever it is remember to give physical therapy so the muscle don't waste away. 
Good Luck
Junipurr


----------



## racer52x (Dec 7, 2008)

hey i got a blue tick coonhound she came down with the coonhound paralysis last winter. and she had olsores on the inside of her mouth and some on her body. and this november she lost the tip of her ear and now lost the end of her tail about 3 inches.it also sterilized her any info let me know at [email protected]


----------



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi racer52x,

My lab did not have **** hound paralysis. Long story short: After a round of steroids and antibiotics administered by my vet, Bubba Dawg was no better off and I brought him home. He was unable to get up to eat, go to the bathroom, etc. We made him a sick bed and my husband helped me carry him to the den to spend time with us. I did physical therapy on his legs as best I could. We took him to Memphis to a vet who specializes in animals who have been referred by regular vets. He did not give us a good outlook: it was either a disk in his back that would have to be repaired or a tumor. If it was the disk it would cost about $5000 for the surgery. If it was the tumor, there wasn't much that could be done. I brought him home, continued physical therapy, and had a few heart to heart talks with him. About 2 months after he got down I finally got him up on his feet. He's still crippled, but he can walk and run some; still limps, has trouble with stairs.

Is your dog still sick? What caused her to lose the tip of her ear and tail? What does your vet say? Please let me hear from you and your dog.

Pamela


----------



## racer52x (Dec 7, 2008)

yes my dog is better she can do every thing we have even taking her hunting and she seems fine but we can not figure out how she lost the top of her ear and the end of her tail. the vet says she might be alergic to raccoon and their is nothing we can do about it


----------



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,

I'm glad your dog is better. I think I read somewhere something about some dogs having severe allergies to racoons, so your vet may be on to something. Anyway, I'm glad your dog is doing okay. What is her name?


----------



## racer52x (Dec 7, 2008)

strike but akc name is "PR" strike III muddy river blue i believe


----------

